# How long with Directv



## D¢1994 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello,
I am a long time visitor to this forum but this is my first post. I have searched and found a couple of old threads on this subject but it appears it has been quite a long time since this subject has been addressed. 

First let me say I appreciate the shared information on this forum. I have benefited from the shared information about equipment and various other tips. Just today I used what I learned to same some money and get a great deal on a Genie, whole home install and some discounts on my monthly package. Being a D* customer for many years I have had numerous contacts with D* CSRs, I must say that today my experience with a gentleman in retentions may very well have been the most pleasant experience yet. He made it obvious D* appreciates good business from good and loyal customers. 

Anyway on to address the topic of my thread. I have been a D* customer continuously since the fall of 1994, I believe it was September. My first was an RCA DSS receiver and 18" dish all self installed. Over the next few months I installed several more for friends and family. 

I am looking for more old D* customers, as old or older than me. 

My first system, 09/94 customer number 5 digits 29*** 

Let's here about yours


----------



## diggerg56 (Sep 26, 2007)

Don't remember the exact date but summer 94 for me. Same deal as you, self installed RCA DSS system and I put in six others for friends and family.
5 digit account number 24***


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Welcome, 1996 for me.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Been a DirecTV customer whenever they took over PrimeStar


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

2008!

Granted, I was eight years old in 1994


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I remember freezing my ass off installing my RCA DSS in January 1995.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

December of 95. Sony dual LNB was my first dish and self installed. Done too many to count for friends and family since then. Account number is 7 digits starting with 20


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

4 digit account # in the 5000 range. Installed RCA system on week one of service availability.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Honestly don't remember. My first DIRECTV account was when I lived with my brother. It must have been in his name, because when I moved out I got a different account. That was in 2000. The original account goes back far enough that I got premiums from USSB. I think it was 1995.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

2008 for me. Unless something major changes, I will be here for along time.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

November of 1996 for me.
Self installed the Sony SAT-A2 with the dual output dish.
Later added the SAT-B2 receiver.
Then came the Sony SAT T-60 followed by the Philips DSR6000.
Then the HR10-250 DVR.
Not have what's in my signature.


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> Been a DirecTV customer whenever they took over PrimeStar


+ 1 I finally recycled my primestar box last summer after finding it while cleaning out the building in the back yard.:lol:


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

04


----------



## prozone1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I had a fire in my house 1st week of Oct 1996. Was using 10' dish. Moved into my sisters
basement while I rebuilt. 2nd week Oct 1996 2 RCA DSS receiver's and 18" dish. Subscription thru rural provider 3 Rivers Telecom


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

sept 94 when it first came out had to pay over 1,000 for the system with the extra receiver and no dvr's then they were merged with ussb for the premium movie channels


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

One digit account #3

I flung the satellite into orbit with my bare hands.

I wrote, produced, directed, shot and starred in my own 1st TV broadcast, which I watched at home by myself. Screw the neighbors. Let them launch their own satellite.

I'm still pissed off at Arthur C. Clarke for stealing the idea of geosynchronous satellites from me.

Came up with my own content package - Uranium. Only I am impervious to the radiation.

I didn't have a dish. I just stood in the backyard, looked up at the heavens, and smiled.

Primestar was named after me. It was my handle at NASA. I created it when Jesus was already taken.

When someone threatened to sign up before me, I created a black hole to stop the passage of time. Poor sucker got drawn into it. The black hole also ate up all customers #4 through 15,000. Now that was a mistake and I'm sorry for it.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

"Anyway I am looking for more old D* customers, as old or older than me. "

I will be 70 in a few month. Does that count.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

onan38 said:


> + 1 I finally recycled my primestar box last summer after finding it while cleaning out the building in the back yard.:lol:


The 3' dish is still in my garage.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Jan '97 here. I got one of the first 7 digit accounts, 10xxxxx. Hitachi receiver which I just recently recycled the several RCAs before I went HD with a LG receiver. Held off on the DVR while waiting for the HTPC solution, when I realized that was not happening got a HR20. Now HR24


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Talking about Primestar dishes, when I bought my present house in '03 there was still a Primestar dish on a pole. Obviously non-functional, inside the house they had cut the coax to run OTA into the basement


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Summer 1995. Got a 2 receiver setup at Radio Shack. The cost was around $1500.00 and I had to install it myself. I have moved once and have done all my own installs and upgrades. One service call during that whole time and that was because they wanted a tech to check out a bad receiver before they would replace it. Otherwise they have replaced all failed receivers without a problem. I will be 73 next month. I guess that makes me an OLD customer.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

March, 1996. I had two Sony A1 receivers.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

April 1995
Account # 6xxxxx

I miss the 1995 PQ on standard channels


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

I got mine in late summer/early fall 2004 (August or September) and did a self-install by mounting it to some wood handscrew clamps on the balcony rail of my apartment building. There wasn't a building policy in place at that time, but they agreed to let me install it without drilling. 

It was the "Deluxe" DSS system, with dual-output LNB and I think the receiver was the RCA DRD203RW. I remember it had Wide and Low band data. Total cost of almost $1,000. 
A billing error while I was traveling in 1995 changed my status to "since 1995", and I have a 6 digit account number (12xxxx). 

Eventually replaced that with the first RCA model to offer Dolby Digital. Went through a few different models of RCA, and one Hughes. 
In 1999 I got the RCA DTC-100 and the new 3-LNB dish to do HD programming. 
Got a Philips DSR704 DirecTV/TIVO when those came out. 
At some point moved to a 5-LNB dish.
DirecTV R10, R15, H20, HR20, and finally the HR22 and HR23 with a Slimline-3S (SWM) dish. 
I still have every receiver and dish I ever bought.


----------



## rainydave (May 28, 2006)

We've been with them since Nov 2001


----------



## Starchild (Sep 4, 2007)

Joined around November 1996. Customer number is a 7 digit beginning with 1. 

My local cable company refused to have the monthly pay per views for WWE. They would only carry the "big four". I had heard about directv for a while and went into a SAMs club where I saw a do it yourself kit with a GE receiver. I think it was around $149 or so. I bought 2 and installed it myself. I hated the days when it seemed like every receiver you bought had to come with a new dish. I had so darn many of them! 

Went HD with a Mitsubishi HD receiver in 2001 when there was only HD Theatre and HDNet and never looked back. 

Cable isn't offered in my town. Neither is an alternative from the phone company. Even if it was I would never turn my back on Directv. They just keep improving.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Fall of '97. I bought a package system that included the dual LNB 18" dish and two receivers from Toshiba. Separate programming from DirecTV and USSB. I've still got the receivers in storage somewhere. Account # 46xxxxx.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

This is year 10 for me. I started satellite TV in 1997 with DishNetwork and loved the service and thought they could do no wrong. I was one of the first in the area with the Dishplayer 7100. When HD came along I bought one of the their first HD receivers and paid full price. I then started to realize that Charlie did not value his long time customers.

In 2003 DirecTV gave me 2 DirecTIVo's and a free Samsung HD receiver to win me over. Then a reduced price 10-250 HD TIVO and then upgraded me to the HR20, HR21, HR24 and i am going on one year with a HR 34.

I have enjoyed my DirecTV experience and the information provided by DBSTalk and don't plan on going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Since September of 2000, when I bought my first home. They even had a deal for NFL Sunday ticket back then.


----------



## Rosco (May 27, 2007)

630xxx account number from probably spring '95. Never had a problem with Directv or CSR's. I have been very instrumental in getting family members on board with signing up with Directv and have been helping them with going HD, and whole home DVR. I have been around for the echo star phone calls trying to get me to switch "because they are going to merge anyway" tactics. Never thought about switching providers because I get what I want for my tv dollar and then some. Last call I had to Directv was when my DVR kept getting an internal message about the hard drive failure and the CSR was more than happy to help me get a replacement DVR.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

November 1995 Sony dish and install by Maidencreek Appliances near Reading, PA. Previously had Channel Master C-Band system (10 ft). Oh, I'll be turning 68 this March 4. DIRECTV and DBSTalk.com have provided this retired electrical engineer a very enlightening and happy retirement.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

Had the service since 2000


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Account #1: July 31, 1994 -#011xx
Account #2: October, 1997 - #404xxxx


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

Nov 1994. Got the system and Circuit City and went online within about 48 hours after that. Haven't looked back since....


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I FEEL like I have Directv since its debut. I sold them while working at Circuit City in 94 and we had a demo running. Then I moved to Radio Shack and we had all tv's wired up for it and I would stay late after we closed to watch tv.

Then I got it at home in July 2001.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Fall of 1997 here....45xxxxx acct number


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

I joined right before USSB and DirecTV merged. It was either December 1998 or January 1999. I had an RCA dish and the first RCA receiver with optical audio output and Dolby Digital 5.1 surround sound. There was a Dolby Digital demo channel that had a train with sound effects that circled the room. The SD picture quality at that time was as good as DVD, and HD did not yet exist.


----------



## sweep49 (Jul 15, 2008)

Since 2000


----------



## LynnW (Jul 9, 2012)

March 1996. I'm still using the original Sony dish and receivers. I doubt that I have called customer service more than four times. The last two were years ago. Once when I dropped Starz/Encore because I never watched it. The last time was almost 10 years ago. I dropped Game Day because I started working Saturdays.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

September 1994. Bought our house on the 10th, got married on the 24th, honeymoon started on the 25th. Got home and my dad had it installed as a wedding present. Our street was not completely built out and cable was going to be another month. (I figured newly married I wouldn't need TV for a month. )

My dad is 93 and is a customer. Any older than that?


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Jan 1998 It was a cold (65 degrees :lol in Central FL when I installed that 18 " round dish.

I still remember how amazing the NFL play off games and Super Bowl looked.

Also the PQ and number of games to watch with NHLCI had me hooked on D*.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Since Sep. '95 here;

Acc.# in the 1xxxxxx range.

Left crappy analog cable at the time (then "Continental Cable") and never looked back. Started with an installed system from a 3rd party re-seller of 5 first generation RCA receivers fed from a 101 round dish with a dual lnb through two CM electromechanical 2x4 multiswitches in parallel costing ~$4000 after all was said and done.


----------



## TomK (Oct 18, 2010)

Summer 1996 for me and it was a great joy to get rid of crappy cable.


----------



## kwasnicka (Aug 23, 2011)

Fall 1995 for me.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm not sure when I first started. D* used to say it was 1999. I remember it was in the spring. I bought a Sony 2 receiver system from an on-line auction site called OnSale for around $250. One of those receivers let the smoke out about 7 yrs ago. I'm still using the other one. The Sony dish is long gone.
In 2001 I got a single receiver RCA system for use on my boat. The dish was mounted to the dock at the marina.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

Around April of 1997. Self Install with Sony B-1 (Ithinkl). Still have that reciever stored in the garage.


----------



## n2radio (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been a customer since around 1996 when I lived in Southeast MO. Bought my first RCA dish and receiver at Radio Shack when the apartment complex discontinued the cable service as an included utility. 

Around 1998, I was persuaded by Pegasus to move my service to them in exchange for two new Hughes receivers free of charge. I upgraded to a Tivo in 2002. It was either before the Tivo installation (which I did a self-install after purchasing at Best Buy) or when I activated the Tivo, my account was moved from Pegasus back to D*. I am having a hard time recalling whether Pegasus customers were taken over by D* or how that transpired. 

In 2005, I moved back home with my Mother after the death of my father. When I married in 2007, my mother retained my account and a new account was created at my new residence with my wife. It disturbs me to this day when D* CSR's thank me for being a loyal customer since 2007.


----------



## dmricke (Dec 15, 2006)

Fall of 1994 so that I could my wife, a displaced Buffalo Bills fan, the shiny new NFL Sunday Ticket as an anniversary gift.

At that time we had to go through the National Rural Telecommunications Cooperative and Pegasus. I've forgotten which order but eventually, mid 90's, we were allowed to deal directly with DirecTV.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Mid 90's sometime, don't recall the exact date/year. Got it as soon as it was available, think I bought the receiver and dish at Sears and did a self install (the only option back then). Account number is low 6 digits (17xxxx). Did have a couple of year break in service along the way, but otherwise have been continuous customer.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I want to say 1996 or 1997 was my first go with DIRECTV, got the first Sony A1 STB and dish that the local Circuit City store got in. Left for a couple years to give Dish and Comcast a try when they had more HD channels then DIRECTV did but came back for good in 2004.


----------



## mdpeterman (Oct 24, 2009)

April 6th 2004. Still remember the day. Was super excited to get DirecTV. Got a brochure in the mail for a free 3-room install. I payed $299 for an HD receiver and received the other 2 SD receivers free along with install. Funny thing was the installer put the dish fairly low and I asked will the trees be a problem. He said maybe in 10 years. Well about 4 years ago it had to be relocated because of tree growth. Guess he didn't think we would have DirecTV that long. Luckily the protection plan covered the relocation at no cost.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I've been with DirecTv ever since August of 1997. I'll never forget it because I ordered NFL Sunday Ticket as soon as my system got installed and got it for only $99 back then. Ohh If we could only go back to those days. :sure:


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

Summer 1994 when it was USSB/Primestar. Bought into satellite TV because:

1. We live in a rural area and OTA was the only other option, and
2. We had just had our 1st daughter and my wife was starting a 17 year tour as a stay-at-home mom.

First D* provider was local telco.


----------



## Michael H.. (May 31, 2007)

Coming up on 19 years.
Pegasus late '94 until DirecTV gobbled 'em up 10 years later.

Had H10's with Pegasus, back when there were ~10 HD channels, Ku MPeg2 off the 110° sat. A single ESPN, HBO, SHO, (TBS? can't remember the others) on channels 70's and the DNS (SD channel 80's) HD channels 90's, when they were from all around the country, memory fails me but my recollection, Seattle & DC ABC, Eugene & Raleigh CBS, LA & NY NBC, SF & Pittsburgh FOX (they've been all LA West & all NY East since DirecTV acquisition). 

The last 9 years with DirecTV.
Added the H20 & HR20's and started getting the Ka HD's.
Still have the DNS's (channels 390's), including the still SD PBS and CW's.
The H10's still had Ku HD support for a couple of years, so they became the "P" in PIP, second receivers on a couple of sets.
When the HD's disappeared on the H10's, I de-activated them.


----------



## Spoonman27 (Jul 12, 2009)

Jan or February of 95. Still can remember the excitement of seeing all the sporting events available on my tv. Would love to see what a bill from that time period looks like.


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

17 years for me, and an aunt and uncle as well. That has to be a record for one small town in Arkansas


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

This thread should be limited to those who have maintained a continuous subscription all this time, though it sounds like that is generally the case anyway. ;-)


----------



## hjones4841 (Aug 19, 2006)

September 1995 for me, continuous. Sure wish that being a "loyal customer" meant something like it used to.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

DirecTV and USSB launched service in June 1994. They had 320,000 customers in 1994.

I believe, at least for the first few years, account numbers were generated sequentially. So lower account numbers are a good indicator of approximately when you first acquired DirecTV. If true, then I would have been part of the 1994 group, which is roughly when I remember getting it.

1995 = 1,200,000 customers
1996 = 2,300,000 customers
1997 = 3,301,000 customers
1998 = 4,458,000 customers. DirecTV acquired USSB in 1998.
1999 = 6,679,000 customers. DirecTV acquired PrimeStar in 1999.


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

I inherited a BUD and it died in 98. I won an HIRD-E1 and dish as a door prize at a golf tournament in 99 and installed it myself. Been happy ever since. Upgraded a few times sice then.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

First time around was 1994 when DirecTV was a Hughes subsidiary. I had worked for Hughes and got a retiree discount on the receiver, but it still cost over $700.

Eventually left for Adelphia Cable primarily to get internet service, came back later for DirecTV bundled with Verizon DSL internet and phone, and left again 16 months ago for a Verizon FiOS TV bundle.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

TMan said:


> This thread should be limited to those who have maintained a continuous subscription all this time, though it sounds like that is generally the case anyway. ;-)


No change here:

Account #1 (vacation property) - July 31, 1994 - #011xx
Account #2 (primary house) - October, 1997 - #404xxxx


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

We have been customers since 1996, when you had to purchase your dish and all equipment. Sears was the only place in town that carried "Hughs" I believe it was called before Directv. They sent a husband / wife team out to install it. We were the very first install they had attempted. Seems the crack install team usually installed garage door openers so our Sat System was new to them. Took them 2 weeks to get it working. Been with DTV ever since, but thank goodness they now have real installers in our area.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

I have been a customer since 09/98. At one point i received 3 bills. My Shelby Electric(NRTC) Directv bill. My USSB bill. And I received a Directv bill for TiVo for a few months until Shebly took over that. Shelby electric no longer does directv.


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

Bought my first system in mid August 1994 -- one of the first deluxe RCA boxes on the market if I remember the story since supposedly the Circuit City clerk let me buy it a week or so before it officially released. I would have been up a few weeks earlier except I really wanted that dual LNB, 2 tuner option that wasn't available with the original basic unit. Account number in low 30K

My first DirecTV bill was $25.90 and it had everything that was carried at the time, full USSB service was free for the first month or two. My first paid USSB bill was 10/1/1994 for $36.


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

I jumped in when my I bought my first house in 2001 with a Mitsubishi receiver and dish. As there was *NO* cable service available for the new housing development and OTA was terrible if you didn't have an outside antenna.

And when *HD* become available, I jumped in with a first Sony HD receiver.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

What was the reason for the separate bills?


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

TMan;3178063 said:


> What was the reason for the separate bills?


Separate companies. Directv and USSB were independent companies and the NRTC was a directive partner with exclusive right to resale directv in there areas of the county. Directv have them this right for 100 million.


----------



## JJEZ96 (Apr 21, 2007)

March of 1996, I had USSB only at first. I subscribed to DirecTV in May of 1996. I bought RCA dual lnb dish at Best Buy. I installed the dish myself. I was very excited since I lived in a rural area and only had OTA. I bought a second dish and cinder block for portability. I would take it to friends houses and have it hooked up in 15 minutes. I must have got 8-10 people to sign up after they saw show the PQ. The PQ was great in 1996. I still remember their ads "The highest quality picture and sound".


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

February 2000.

Easy to remember, because it's the same month (and year) that I got married and moved to Texas.

Celebrating three anniversaries this month.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

"Christopher Gould" said:


> Separate companies. Directv and USSB were independent companies and the NRTC was a directive partner with exclusive right to resale directv in there areas of the county. Directv have them this right for 100 million.


But one had to subscribe to both to get a larger selection of channels?


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

TMan said:


> But one had to subscribe to both to get a larger selection of channels?


If I recall correctly, USSB carried the Viacom channels (MTV, VH1, Comedy Central, Nick., etc.) and most of the premium movie channels (HBO, Showtime, etc.). These channels were in the 900's.

DirecTV carried the "basic" channels, and maybe a movie channel or 2. (Starz, IFC?) These were in the 200's and 300's.

DirecTV had 27 transponders at the 101 satellite position, and USSB had 5.


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

Seems like I am a newbie compared to most others here, 4/09, no plans to leave anytime soon it's been all good.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

October 2007.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

January 1995. Sony A1. Self-installed on basement egress window block in Minnesota. Was extremely cold.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

1997. My first D* receiver (an RCA) cost about $600. Had to get "lifeline" cable to pick up the locals.


----------



## Mark40930 (Aug 2, 2007)

First got it in October '04 for free when working for call center contractor.
After I left the company in middle of '05, let it lapse for awhile, then got it reconnected spring of '06 and it's been on ever since


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome 

I have had DTV for about 14 years now...... They are an excellent provider!


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

Setember 1994. Spent 1000 bucks for the install, 1 reciever and fiberglass dish. As long as they have Sunday Ticket, I will be a sub. 

Glenn


----------



## dshank522 (Sep 13, 2009)

Carl Spock said:


> One digit account #3
> 
> I flung the satellite into orbit with my bare hands.
> 
> ...


OMFG.....Sorry....this is PRICELESS. I cannot stop laughing !!!! My sides are hurting !!!!! !rolling!rolling!rolling!rolling


----------



## bruceko (Dec 14, 2006)

late 95 or early 96.
Account number is 6 digit starting with a 9.
I think I payed around $800 for a Sony receiver from The Good Guys.
I miss the free movie coupons they used to send from USSB


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

we started in the early 90's with DBS (under my parents name as i was 9 or 10 at the time) There was a man that knocked on our door and told us what cool channels we could get by signing up for a service called primestar... The parents had it till they where forced to Directv in 99.

My oldest brother now lives in that house as my parents have now passed on and the primestar dish is still mounted on a pole in the yard.. the main reason its still there isbecause right next to the pole mount is a dog house and it all faces the major road going though town.... when you drive by the house it looks like the dog is a happy sub... :lol:


Myself i have had directv off and on since 98... only reason i canceled was because i was moving to a place that a dish was not possible.. At this point i would have to say i wont move anywhere i cant have Directv!


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

I switched to Direct when "C Band" stopped carrying the NFL ST!

Does anyone remember when that was?

J C


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

jcwest said:


> I switched to Direct when "C Band" stopped carrying the NFL ST!
> 
> Does anyone remember when that was?
> 
> J C


I switched after the first year that C-band put ST on two different satellites because it took so long to change from one game to another.


----------



## MurphieNB (Sep 13, 2006)

Continuous subscriber (same location) since January 1996. As a rural customer, my original account was through Harron Communications, later acquired by Pegasus, and then later acquired by DirecTV. Until I went HD, had to buy all the equipment. I hate to think what I've spent over the years. 

Will probably be moving this year, and will definitely stay with DirecTV.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

About 7 years but just left for FIOS. Saving very big bucks (well over $100/mo) on T.P. over the next 2 years but after that ........ who knows?


----------



## grecorj (Jan 20, 2008)

13 years almost to the day. Had my DirecTiVo (Philips 6000) installed right around valentines day. Was on the fence with Ultimate TV vs. TiVo for weeks. Glad I picked TiVo, but heard some good things about Ultimate TV.


----------



## supermod38 (Jan 16, 2013)

went from c-band to dish-net, direct in Jan o2. liked all three..................:hurah:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

January 2000. Went to Circuit City and had a Hughes Gold and Hughes Silver receiver installed.

- Merg


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Early adopter in 1996....started out with buying a couple of Sony receivers. Used DirecTV now in 3 different states.

Years later...the dawn of HD blossomed and in 2006, joined the HD DVR world.

Geez time flies.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Bought my first package February, 1994. Haven't yet seen anything better at serving my TV needs.

Doesn't mean I won't continue to prod for content and technical improvements as they become commercially available - but, core staff have stayed on board through thick and thin - I imagine I will, too.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Installed my own Sony receiver (Sat B2 IIRC and it had an optical output ) in 1999. I bought it from Video Only in Portland. 

The next day, I tried installing and discovered that 50' of RG59 just won't work with a Sat system. Replaced it with RG6 and I was off and running!


----------



## Cyber36 (Mar 20, 2008)

7/1995, self-install from Circuit City. Thinking about suspending my account come 5/1 for 6 months to help with the finances. Don't watch much tv in the summer anyways....


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

Been with DTV since 2000. On 2001 I had to move to a condo where HOA was not allowing Satellite dishes. I had to lobby them to remove this ban. Joined back on 2002. 

I will stay as long as I am treated well.


----------



## laramr (Oct 21, 2005)

Somwhere around August of 1997.


----------



## bobcnn (Nov 10, 2007)

Sometime in 1994. Got it before they offered it in my market. I think I paid about $1000, (about the same that I paid for my first Tivo a few years later). Account number 12xxxx. I just know when I call to make a change to my account, the person on the other end always seems a bit surprised by how long I have been with them


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Early adopter in 1996....started out with buying a couple of Sony receivers. Used DirecTV now in 3 different states.
> 
> Years later...the dawn of HD blossomed and in 2006, joined the HD DVR world.
> 
> Geez time flies.


Time flies and so does technology. Back in 1998 my employer moved me back to my home stompin' grounds and I had the opportunity (?) to build a new house. Funny how I designed my DIRECTV system (single SD receiver) to run the same composite signal to all rooms with TVs. It's all that I knew at the time. but thank God I used RG-6


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

It was either '96 or '97, not sure which. I got it that year because the NFL Sunday Ticket was free for new subscribers. It cost $80 back then. :lol:


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Trivia: What retailer is known as the "birthplace" of DIRECTV?


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> Trivia: What retailer is known as the "birthplace" of DIRECTV?


Circuit City


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Dazed & Confused said:


> Circuit City


Nope...smaller & regional, not national.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Montgomery Wards


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> Montgomery Wards


Not MW....this regional electronics/appliance chain is in the SE.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

Summer of '94 right after moving to Louisiana. They've come a long way since those early systems.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> Not MW....this regional electronics/appliance chain is in the SE.


Conn's


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

txtommy said:


> Conn's


Nope....this retailer is specific to Mississippi


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Sears is where I bought my first 18 inch round with one RCA receiver for $899 in 1995

I still have the receiver.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> Nope....this retailer is specific to Mississippi


Well, who is it then?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

west99999 said:


> Well, who is it then?


The 1st DIRECTV system was sold at Cowboy Maloney's in Jackson, MS on June 17, 1994.

Here's an interesting article about the 10th anniversary celebration in 2004...attended by then Sirius (and current Dish) CEO Joe Clayton.

http://www.twice.com/news/cowboy-maloneys-holds-10th-anniv-party-directv-0


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

Justin23 said:


> Trivia: What retailer is known as the "birthplace" of DIRECTV?





Dazed & Confused said:


> Circuit City


I think they can lay claim to DIVX-DVDs, though. :eek2:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I saw a DIRECTV booth at the The Big E (Eastern States Exposition) in 1996. I almost got it then but they didn’t carry my locals and I can’t get them via OTA. The Rep said they would carry locals in “within six months”. Well DIRECTV got the locals in six YEARS so I became a DIRECTV sub in 2002. 

Had Dish gotten locals first I’d have gone with them. :grin:

Mike


----------



## slapshot1959 (Jan 24, 2006)

Jan 1995.

Bought from Crutchfield, Sony system,self install.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I got a Hughes system (3 receivers) in Fall 1996 from a small store that only sold satellite systems (they're long out of business). I think that I paid about $1400 fully installed.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Spring 2008. Was going to buy a ReplayTV DVR (already had one) and went to their website (ReplayTV.com) and saw it was Bought up by DirecTV and decided to call about service. Having Telco and Cable for years. They offered me a 18" round free install and 3 Receivers. 2 R15-100s and a D10. Well in 2009 decided to go HD and upgraded to a HR21-700. 5 Years on and just renewed a new 2 year contract last June when I got my latest receiver my HR24.


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

Ed Campbell said:


> Bought my first package February, 1994.
> .


I'm thinking maybe 1995? FEB 1994 would have been 4 months before kickoff.


----------



## ken100 (Feb 2, 2013)

jan 96 spiegel catalog $999 self install lots of pixelation and pic freeze so i sent it back got dish network on april 1 of 96 for $600 and self install went back to directv probably 5 or 6 years later then back to dish a couple of years ago for two years now back with directv again. first system was rca.


----------



## patchs (Jan 22, 2006)

My parents got their first system in Aug. 1995, I've had mine since Aug. 1999.
Wish the prices were the same as back then. sigh,


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

April 1996, and have had it ever since. I remember waiting for Sony to release their system, if I remember correct, RCA had a contract for so many units before anyone else could come to market with their systems. (maybe someone else can confirm this?)
Seems like I waited anxiously most of 1995 for the Sony system to be announced, which it did in late 1995. My buddy got a system in late January 96 or early Feb with his tax return and we installed it in the freezing cold. I bought my system in late March, but had to wait till late April for the cold and snow to disappear as I needed to put in a pole for mine. We had some exceptional cold that winter (-35 to -40 Feb 1996) and an exceptional amount of snow that winter with just shy of 200 inches.

Ed


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

prospect60;3180589 said:


> I'm thinking maybe 1995? FEB 1994 would have been 4 months before kickoff.


Dunno if we were test area or not - but, purchased through DirecTV storefront - financed through Wells Fargo, Feb, 1994.

Let me see if I can find that old credit report.

EDIT: Yup - approved 02/1994 - installation 03/1994 - 1st payment rec'd 04/1994.

*EDIT: Sorry, this is all wrong.* Got discussing this today with my wife and we rechecked the amount on the credit report and it was too high to have been the D* purchase, etc. Now, I'm just stuck with my old fart memory - unless I can find other paperwork from that period. I know the late winter/early spring part is right; but, nothing on digital media or paper to jog that recollection into accurate.


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

Ed Campbell said:


> Dunno if we were test area or not - but, purchased through DirecTV storefront - financed through Wells Fargo, Feb, 1994.
> 
> Let me see if I can find that old credit report.
> 
> EDIT: Yup - approved 02/1994 - installation 03/1994 - 1st payment rec'd 04/1994.


You got me on that one then. Even the earliest 4-5 release markets were all mid-late June with a second rollout in only a handful of cities in July. I don't beleive the full national release was until the fall.

??Prepurchase. It would seem if you were in the prerelease test phase you wouldn;t have had to pay for stuff. Is your account number under 100 or 1000 assuming you stayed active the whole time?


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

I do not remember exactly when but early 95 6 digit account number 61XXXX.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

1997 for me


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

prospect60;3182004 said:


> You got me on that one then. Even the earliest 4-5 release markets were all mid-late June with a second rollout in only a handful of cities in July. I don't beleive the full national release was until the fall.
> 
> ??Prepurchase. It would seem if you were in the prerelease test phase you wouldn;t have had to pay for stuff. Is your account number under 100 or 1000 assuming you stayed active the whole time?


Don't have record of first couple of act #s. after first year or so, D* rented us out to Pegasus rural coop. When they took us back, we were issued new cust #s. The bank I used back then has gone the way of being gobbled up by national beastie; so, I moved to another local bank - and don't have old payment records, old cust #s.

*EDIT: See previous post for corrections.*


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Almost got dude fired who sold me contract BTW.

D* advertised in local newspaper spl offer including Sunday Ticket for $99. By the time I wandered into their storefront, they'd raised it to $109 or $119. I put on my stubborn hat and the sales rep wanted the sale so bad, he promised me the $99.

His boss like to blew a gasket when he saw the contract. I just sat there smiling while he hollered - but, admitted he had to honor the contract as written.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

17 years for me


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> 1997 for me


Same for me - 7 digits


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

I saw the displays at Best Buy in '97-'98 and really wanted to get it, but I lived in a heavily wooded apartment. Once I moved in '99, I made sure I had the proper viewing angle so that I could finally get it.

I bought my initial system from Circuit City in '99. It included 2 RCA receivers. I believe installation was included, but not 100% positive. Of course in those days, you would have services from DirecTV and USSB.

I was with D* until 2011 when Comcast dangled a carrot in front of me. That experience lasted about a year when I came back last summer. I have been pleased thus far.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

I "won" a dish and receiver in 1997, and I've been a continuous subscriber since then across two moves and a stint with Pegasus ().


----------



## johndoe1000 (Feb 19, 2013)

Fall 2002 continuously.


----------



## slatham (Jan 29, 2012)

1998. Been with Pegasus and bundled with Century Link. No longer customer of Century Link but still receive DTV bill from them.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Ed Campbell said:


> Dunno if we were test area or not - but, purchased through DirecTV storefront - financed through Wells Fargo, Feb, 1994.
> 
> Let me see if I can find that old credit report.
> 
> ...


DIRECTV started selling service on June 17, 1994 And, which has already been pointed out, the first system was sold in Jackson, MS on that date.

I went through some old notes of mine and I found a list of the first test markets. My note said that I found it in the DBS-TV FAQ from the sci.engr.advanced-tv discussion group. I'll see if I can't verify that somehow.

At any rate, here's the list of the first test markets for DIRECTV starting in June of 1994...I think. :grin:

Jackson, MS 
Albuqueque, NM 
Shreveport, LA
Little Rock, AK
Tulsa, OK

Mike


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

got directv in 1996-7 with pegasus / ussb. switched to dish in 2006 due to price. i liked dish's channel lineup / package offerings, but their receivers kept crapping out on me all the time. went back to directv in 2010 & no plans on switching.

i have to say that customer service with directv has been leaps and bounds better than dish network.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I started with Directv in the Fall of 2000. A few months prior to that I had bought a dish and receiver from Circuit City (remember them?) and tried to find a signal anywhere on my very tree laden property. Couldn't find anything. But I REALLY wanted NFL Sunday Ticket, so I came up with the idea of mounting a dish on a piece of wood and securing it to the luggage rack of our van and parking it in front of our next door neighbor's house. I got their permission to take their parking space on Sundays. And when they would go away for a weekend, we'd just leave it up and enjoy our all channel access which was the perk you got for subscribing to NFLST at the time (at that time it was still available as a stand alone package). We got spoiled on the picture quality and, also needing some more room for our kids at the time, decided to move the Summer of 2001. When we finally found a house we liked, I remember coming over to the yard of the new house with a tv tray, my dish, and receiver before we finalized things just to make absolutely sure I could get a signal! Been loving it ever since.


----------



## JGinLA (Aug 10, 2012)

Can't forget- 1/22/96- daughter's birthday. She came in from her night on the (small) town and helped with aiming. Earlier that day I drove 80 miles to Sony dealer and asked what I needed to be running by that night. He sold me a dual LNB dish, receiver and just enough cable to reach through a patio door we never use. He wrote my ZIP code down wrong so we avoided Pegasus. I added telephone connection days later and intended to move cable out of doorway but it stayed until installer brought HR34 last year.
Tried a Tivo a few years later, didn't work, swapped it for an Ultimate TV with its lame internet setup. That convinced me to buy a real computer.
My house has a 3-foot overhang so back in 1996 I mounted the rooftop mount upside down under the overhang- so low I would bump my head doing yard work. When the HR34 came I asked the installer to do a similar mount, he said "no" right away. His supervisor came by to help and they started mumbling and staring at my old dish. The supervisor took some pictures, did some work inside, came back out and took more pictures. If the DirecTV newsletter has an "idiot" page, I'm on it but only because the Ultimate TV blew a tuner.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Early 90's for me. Had to install the system myself.


----------



## StarClout (Aug 8, 2011)

Me 2011 family members have had D* since 96


I love these How Long have you been with D* threads. Brings back childhood memories of the DSS/USSB days


----------



## sgibson (Jul 27, 2007)

B Newt said:


> Early 90's for me. Had to install the system myself.


For me it was the Summer of '95 and a self install kit (single lnb, dish, receiver and 50' cable) for $800+$4 for simple compass. Yep, I too remember the DSS/USSB days. Been tempted by Cable, Fios offers but still here (in spite of occasional rain-fade) with latest dish and hd goodies.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Mike Bertelson said:


> At any rate, here's the list of the first test markets for DIRECTV starting in June of 1994...I think. :grin:
> 
> Jackson, MS
> Albuqueque, NM
> ...


I thought Rochester, NY was in the first round as well..


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Self Explanatory in my sig 2009


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

I believe I began on 6/23/96 17 years ago DSS/USSB


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

B Newt said:


> Early 90's for me. Had to install the system myself.


I think if you know what your doing ITS BETTER DOING IT YOURSELF


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

Sept. 1994
Self Install using hardware acquired from Circuit City.
Customer # 65xxx

I remember signing up for premium channels from USSB and regular programming through DirecTV, something about avoiding a monopoly situation.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Was able to just sign back up w/ DirecTV due to me changing cities.....had UVerse for the last few months


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

About eleven years. A pup.


----------



## Carl Newman (Mar 31, 2007)

Self install in late July 1995. Bought at Best Buy for, I think, about $1500.

First bill was Aug 1995 (Acct # 70xxxx) for $31.95. Total Choice package & 1 additional receiver. 

Bill jumped $6 in 1997 and hasn't quit climbing since.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

April or May of '97 . . . 383xxxx. Self installed Sony Round Dual LNB. Coax to LR and Bedroom still in use (from the basement only). Just took one of the receivers to Goodwill last week. Larger than an HR20.


----------



## rayjr66 (Jan 25, 2013)

Fall of 1995 for me. Account number 1xxxxxx. I remember at the time, DirecTV was having a contest for the 1 millionth customer. I missed it by a few digits. 

I purchased the dish and receivers at Sears and did all the install myself. I even had to cut down three large pine trees to get a good southwest clearing. It was a lot of fun!

I was so happy to say goodbye to Comcast, and have been loyal to DTV ever since.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

1994 for me, 6 digits 111xxx. I'm on the West Coast so I had to wait until late 1994.

The first install I paid for ($200!), along with the equipment ($799). It was intsalled on a chimney 2 stories up. Had to have basic cable, too, to get local TV. Later I installed my own dish other places. Eventually with HD and multi-LNBs it got too tricky and I got older and less inclined to crawl through tight spaces.

These newbies have it all for free and still complain. I find a $20 tip to the installer works wonders.

I wonder if they are going to give us anything for the 20th? Besides a price increase?


----------



## yankeevert (May 17, 2008)

Summer of 1994 for me. I got one of the first units available in the Detroit area. cost me $800 at the local Best Buy. I installed it myself.


----------



## downrange (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm a young'un compared to most of you guys, 1999. gratifying memories of telling the local cable company to go to h*** and one chilly saturday going to a radio shack for an rca dish/rec'r. (ppl that have mostly known hi-speed internet and endless media sources prolly can't relate to what it was like to be under the thumb of a cable company.)

I can still remember the rec'r beeeep...beeeep as I moved the dish back and forth through the signal until I got it locked in. exciting stuff first time around 

went in to play with my new toy and get ready for the race the next morning that had prompted my switch to satellite in the first place. good times.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I am a relatively new member to DirecTV. Only being on board for 4 years or so.

Kevin


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

downrange said:


> I can still remember the rec'r beeeep...beeeep as I moved the dish back and forth through the signal until I got it locked in. exciting stuff first time around


Ha! Just got a little shiver run up my spine remembering that sound -- set my dish up using a baby monitor and listening outside at the dish with the receiver indoors.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dude111 said:


> I think if you know what your doing ITS BETTER DOING IT YOURSELF


I'd amend that to: If you know you know what you're doing, it's better doing it yourself.

(not to correct grammatical errors, but to change the "think" to "know".....)


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Nine years. We moved from a Qwest Choice TV area. Choice was not available so we went with DIRECTV.


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

Since 1997, installed Sony single lnb myself, and a few dishes after that until the AU9, that I thought I'd leave to the professionals, turns out though that there were none. :slowgrin: Took a few weeks before they got that right! Still have a Sony SAT-B2 rcvr laying arround!


----------



## MacTexas (Nov 1, 2012)

Bought my dish and receiver from Incredible Universe in 1996 and installed it myself. Have a 7 digit account # starting with 2.


----------



## Satchaser (Sep 23, 2006)

Acct #22xxxx As soon as available in 1994. Continuous service all self install. Started with single dish with single lnb(?) migrated to 32" combo dish including Hughes networking, Now whole home with 2 HDDvr's+ 3 H22's DECA, network connection etc Unsupported. ATT Uverse with WiFI and 3 repeaters,9 IP cameras all self installed. Yep I'm an old codger (78) Have thoroughly enjoyed DirecTV


----------



## scoop8 (Jul 18, 2009)

Been with DirectTV since '99. Started out with the Sony white colored dish and their Receiver. I had that setup until Aug '08, when I upgraded to HD with the HR22 & 23. It's the old-style 2-downlead install with an SL5 dish.

Stayed with them primarily for the overall (for me) sports availability. So far, there's no other provider that would provide me with the choice of programming that I prefer.


----------



## bugags (Sep 1, 2007)

Long time visitor on this site.Learned alot on this site.Started with Directv in 1996.Self installed most of my systems .Started with Sony dual lnb system.Had 2 sony recievers till 2006 and upgraded to 4 R15s.Now have 1 HR34,1 HR24,1 hr20 and 1 HR22.Just reupped for another 2 years for the HR34 upgrade.


----------



## johnchart (Sep 17, 2006)

I started with DTV when they first started broadcasting in my area on 1/1/94. Somewhere along the way, my account name & # changed & it now shows me customer since 2002.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Prime Star / DirecTV October, 1994. Original equipment was purchased from Circuit City.


----------



## cwtech (Oct 12, 2012)

Im a installer and after coming up on this thread iv tried to pay attention to how long some of the customers I come across have been around, I live in a rural area so alot of the places I go have only had satellite as a option and alot is still the only option. I have run into several 16, 15, 14 year customers. But the only one I know for a fact older than them signed up 11/20/1994, I forgot how many digit account number. Will post back if i run into some older accounts.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

cwtech said:


> Im a installer and after coming up on this thread iv tried to pay attention to how long some of the customers I come across have been around, I live in a rural area so alot of the places I go have only had satellite as a option and alot is still the only option. I have run into several 16, 15, 14 year customers. But the only one I know for a fact older than them signed up 11/20/1994, I forgot how many digit account number. Will post back if i run into some older accounts.


As I mentioned above, 19 years with D* (October 30, 1994); my account number is six digits, 14xxxx. In my area of Georgia, I have the options of Charter, AT&T Uverse, Verizon, and Dish. I prefer D*. I started with equipment which costs more than all the D* stuff I currently have.


----------



## FYRPLG (Nov 11, 2006)

Started 4/25/1995. Purchased RCA Equipment and Dish from a friend Who had a TV sales and service. He had told me a year or so previous that a small dish system was coming as I had used a Big dish that he had installed way back before HBO went black.

Did a self install and had to search an 11/2 acres property for signal, lots of tall fir tree to the south.
Had to get locals be cable as we had trees to the north and not good signal from roof top antenna.
Many chnges since then.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

I believe I've been with Directv for about 13 years. I think there used to be a way to tell when you first signed up on Directv's website but I can't find it anymore.


----------



## fdglsg (Jul 21, 2008)

been here since 1995 March and paid $1060.00 for it but was happy to have it....


----------



## CincySaint (Jan 16, 2008)

March 1998 -- had to get Sunday Ticket as soon as I had my own house. Still loving it and D*


----------



## fdglsg (Jul 21, 2008)

I have been with directv since 3 Mar 95 thats 18 yrs and account number start with 52xxxx


----------



## knoxhb (Apr 28, 2013)

Been with DTV since 1995 - first time in a home with good line-of-sight - really can't miss here in Florida.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

I started with DirecTV, I think in 1998, when Bell Atlantic began offering them as a service. After a couple of years of frustration over dealing with Bell Atlantic customer (non) service, I switched to Dishnetwork. During a time of financial difficulty I dropped Dish only to discover within the week that over the air TV was not the answer. Dishnetwork refused to sign us up again even though we had been gone less than a week and still had all equipment. DirecTV was very happy to sign us up again, the only difficulty was that the old account had been through Bell Atlantic and wouldn't allow the CS rep to reinstate me.

Second go round, I've been with DirecTV since about 2004.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

been a customer with DirecTV since 2002, until 2007 since my account was converted to "HSP" :righton:


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Been with D* since June 1995. Remember paying $600 to $700 initially for an old Sony receiver and a single LNB dish. I installed everything myself. Been with them ever since!


----------



## Tigerman73 (Dec 1, 2006)

July 1995....account number 63xxxx


----------



## bige104 (Jun 6, 2006)

Been with Directv since June 1996


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

March 2012. I switch every couple of years to get the best deals. Dish then direct then dish and so on.


----------



## jrwinter (Sep 2, 2004)

14 Years


----------



## NLRay (May 16, 2013)

i believe we started in September 1996, with a self install and two receivers.

Just had a failed Genie upgrade install. Waiting ofr wireless clients to be available...the whole install situation, while I understand them wanting to control quality, makes me think about switching to Dish.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Fall 1999
8 digit account # starting in 11


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

1996 for me. My acct# 434xxxx


----------



## bobbin (Oct 28, 2006)

August 1994, I was 52. Before digital OTA we would get two channels, but only with a 30 foot mast and a rotator. The account is five digit beginning with 22. Now OTA is gone, but with a Genie and three HD DVRs we do get TV, rain or snow. Really got to learn more about this SWiM thingy. 

Bobbin


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

April 1999. Acct #819xxxx. Actually started with Heartland, which was a DirecTV installer/provider for rural areas.

I am NOT a hoarder!  But, for some reason I can't explain, I have a copy of every DTV bill I've ever received plus a copy of the original installation order. I think early on I discovered it was easier to dispute charges when you could refer to previous bills so I just kept saving them.


----------



## since 2/96 (Feb 7, 2007)

since 2/96


----------



## pjb64 (Apr 25, 2013)

December of 94


----------



## pwrmac2 (Sep 12, 2007)

Summer of 95. Did a self install of 2 Sony Sat A1’s.


----------



## RCVJMV (Jun 9, 2008)

January 1994, RCA receivers. Paid a bunch but have been a customer ever since. Think I might upgrade to a SWm Genie system, sounds great!


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

Less than two months after they first started broadcasting to public, we were waiting on them. It was actually hard to find a system at the time. Don't remember exact date but at the end of August 94 if I remember right. First account had to be cancelled and reopened after about a year cause they had the account so screwed up. Paid $1500 for first system, dual lnb RCA reciever, got dish stoen a couple of years later and had to pay $275 for a replacement dish and lnb. Have had them ever since. Best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

RCVJMV said:


> January 1994, RCA receivers. Paid a bunch but have been a customer ever since. Think I might upgrade to a SWm Genie system, sounds great!


Could be wrong but don't think they started broadcasting until the summer of 94


----------



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

Had D* since the summer of 1999 when they bought out Primestar just to shut it down. Capitalism at its finest! 

Primestar was the first service to offer dual feeds in sports packages, something D* has only started doing in the last couple of years. I wish they had stuck around as they had taken great steps in upgrading their service only to be shut down for posing a threat.


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

Dude111 said:


> I think if you know what your doing ITS BETTER DOING IT YOURSELF


I would have to disagree with DIYS installs . Did my install and started with DTV around ~2000. I remember a lot of screaming from the ladder to my kids in the house "Got a picture now!!!...How about now!!! **%$#^". Finally did get it set-up. Then my brothers noticed the clear digital picture was much better than analog cable at the time and I had to go through the same nightmare helping them get set up.

When I switched to HD, the installers did a rock solid install of the new HD dish (might have been a small service charge). But it was a much more pleasant experience.

I don't see leaving Directv anytime soon. Two things I like about them. When a frequent storm knocks out our power and cable lines for a day or three I can fire up my generator at night and watch TV while the cable TV folks bond and tell scary stories.

The other thing I like is Sunday ticket.


----------



## rodnig1 (May 31, 2011)

over 20 years! was working at Sears in the electronics department when they came out. Got mine in the 2nd shipment that arrived. First shipment was sold in before they arrived


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Since 1996.


----------



## weaselfest (Dec 29, 2006)

September of '98, but AT&T's way of doing business has me seriously thinking about bailing on pay TV altogether. The horrible gauntlet one must endure when calling in to customer service, the whittling down of online capabilities, and increasingly slower and slower operating systems with endless glitches has got me at the end of my rope.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Spring of 2004.


----------



## tegelad (Nov 16, 2006)

May 1995 ... right after I graduated from Purdue. I had the choice of spending $1000 for a cable install or $1500 for the full kit including a 27" mitsubshi tube ... Satellte went in ... and when I moved I even negotiated apartment contracts to all mounting the dish to the apartment (which was a cool thing IMO) at the time.

Up until ATT I would have stated Directv was my longest successful relationship ...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

1997 but stopped in 2001 to resume again in 2003. Same account number 


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kxaz145 (May 1, 2008)

D¢1994 said:


> Hello,
> I am a long time visitor to this forum but this is my first post. I have searched and found a couple of old threads on this subject but it appears it has been quite a long time since this subject has been addressed.
> 
> First let me say I appreciate the shared information on this forum. I have benefited from the shared information about equipment and various other tips. Just today I used what I learned to same some money and get a great deal on a Genie, whole home install and some discounts on my monthly package. Being a D* customer for many years I have had numerous contacts with D* CSRs, I must say that today my experience with a gentleman in retentions may very well have been the most pleasant experience yet. He made it obvious D* appreciates good business from good and loyal customers.
> ...


I joined in December 1999 and self installed my dish, coax, and receivers. Everyone remember the joy of taking out a small TV and the receiver so you could hear the audio tone while tweaking the dish? 

JimB


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

My grandparents got directv in 96 at the latest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

7 years total


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

Self installed system on 9/10/1994. That was the first day possible to start service with D* in my area. I have a 5 digit account number 61***. So I'm basically a charter member. I wonder how many charter members are left in the US.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

I am a 630*** account number from 1976. Yeah. Old. 

**edit**
and dumb
make that 1996, not 1976


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Gary Toma said:


> I am a 630*** account number from 1976. Yeah. Old.


How could you possible start DTV in 76?


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

okay. make that 1996. 

sorry.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Started with Primestar, but quickly changed to Directv in August of 96


----------



## rainydave (May 28, 2006)

Since 2001


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Fall of 98 or 99. I had the account for maybe 3 years and canceled because they wanted to charge me for a new SD receiver. Switched service to my wife's name, got new equipment and have had that account ever since.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

April of 1999. I do have to say that for the first time since then that I'm beginning to think seriously of moving to cable. Going to a tv/internet/phone bundle with Time Warner would save me about $50 a month. Also, I'm less than thrilled with the changes to customer service as AT&T's influence continues to grow. I've had billing/programming problems recently that even resolution specialists were unable to solve. Also, credits and discounts are becoming much more difficult to obtain.

I love my Genie DVR but I have to say that cable DVRs have come a long way. The newest TWC "enhanced" DVR can record 6 programs at the same time and the on-screen guide is comparable to or better than the DTV guide. It can also do whole home, just like a Genie.


----------



## mgmrick (Oct 19, 2004)

1999... 7 digit account number


----------



## jmh139 (Aug 11, 2007)

When Directv first came out, Jackson, MS was one of the test markets (I think this is what they called it), I drove over from Louisiana and bought a system and installed it myself. Subscriber number is five digits, 39xxx. Not sure what the year was, maybe 1994 or 1995? I have never not been a customer and would hate to add up how much I have spent over the years.


----------



## jake14mw (Oct 5, 2007)

Started in 2001, when the integrated Directv/Tivo unit was a marvel. DVRs were still fairly new then, and the DirecTivo kicked the butt of any other Cable/Sat reveiver.


----------



## LarryW (May 29, 2007)

Started in 09-96 with a self install. I just passed twenty years, it would have been nice to have received a congratulations from DirecTv (AT&T), but none came.


----------



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

My household's been with DirecTV since March of this year so pretty much 7 months now after leaving Dish ending a long relationship between us and Dish that lasted 9 years.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

9 years and going!


----------



## Spoonman27 (Jul 12, 2009)

22 years strong but the last year has soured me some. ATT service when I call to temporarily cancel HBO etc takes forever.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Spoonman27 said:


> 22 years strong but the last year has soured me some. ATT service when I call to temporarily cancel HBO etc takes forever.


17+ years and I agree that customer service has definitely changed for the worse in recent months. It could be just random but I seem to get the Philippines call center every time. In the past, I always got a US center.

Another disappointing change is that it's becoming much more difficult to get discounts on things like Sunday Ticket. A talkative Retention rep acknowledged that their allowances for credits and discounts have been cut back sharply.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> 17+ years and I agree that customer service has definitely changed for the worse in recent months. It could be just random but I seem to get the Philippines call center every time. In the past, I always got a US center.


Yea, it's become much worst since the purchase.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Jul 25, 2013)

Have been a steady customer since August 1996. Free NFL Sunday Ticket, which was $89/year back then, sucked me in. :biggrin:

And no, I did not do a self-install. There was no way in hell I was going to work on the roof, let alone haul wiring through the attic, in August in FL.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Since 1999


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

DIRECTV - 17 years, 6 months, 3 days. 
AT&T/DIRECTV - 1 year, 2 months and 16 days.


----------



## jimmyt (Mar 9, 2005)

october 1996 - sony b1 then in 97 got a sony a2.. man the good old days!


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

Since 1997. I moved into my first home after getting married and the local cable company had the nerve to change me a monthly "remote control fee". I was outraged and refused. Like many cities this particular cable company was your only choice. I did some investigating and learned that RCA sold satellite receivers that only required this little dish on the side of your house. At the time I had an RCA projection TV that used the same remote so I bought their unit and installed the dish myself. I was part of the beta test here for multi room viewing, the original / early days of watching the recordings from one DVR (downstairs) on a different box (upstairs).

Edit: account # is 7 digits, starting with 164XXXX


----------



## teriden (Jan 4, 2007)

Been with DTV since 2002 when HD was on one channel. I remember watching my first HD baseball game on HDNET, wow!


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

10 seconds :righton:


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

If anyone can remember when "C" Band dropped NFL ST, that is when I switched.

J C


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

On and off since 1997. Was one of the first to have the greatest invention in DirecTV history! (OK, not really, but at the time, damn was impressed.) The Microsoft Ultimate TV.

http://www.adforum.com/creative-work/ad/player/21735/pevr/ultimate-tv


----------



## Peee (Sep 14, 2007)

April 1998 for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stickywicket (Jan 26, 2006)

October 1996.


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

1994


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

sangs said:


> On and off since 1997. Was one of the first to have the greatest invention in DirecTV history! (OK, not really, but at the time, damn was impressed.) The Microsoft Ultimate TV.
> 
> http://www.adforum.com/creative-work/ad/player/21735/pevr/ultimate-tv


Funny, they actually had a PIP button on that remote.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Aug 96 when Directv did the $200 cash back offer. 

Had primestar prior to that.


----------



## DanG48 (Jun 19, 2007)

March 1995 for me!! Had moved into new neighborhood and the cable service really sucked!! Went to Circuit City (remember them) paid $500 for one receiver and dish and with help of a six pack of beer and my wife was up in running in about 2 hrs. Since then I have had 3 house's and transferred Directv to all of them!! Comcast has tried to get me to switch several times here in North Ga. but picture quality won't match that of Directv!! :hurah:


----------



## fdglsg (Jul 21, 2008)

DanG48 said:


> March 1995 for me!! Had moved into new neighborhood and the cable service really sucked!! Went to Circuit City (remember them) paid $500 for one receiver and dish and with help of a six pack of beer and my wife was up in running in about 2 hrs. Since then I have had 3 house's and transferred Directv to all of them!! Comcast has tried to get me to switch several times here in North Ga. but picture quality won't match that of Directv!! :hurah:


----------



## fdglsg (Jul 21, 2008)

mar 3 1995


----------

